# Jonas Grew a Beard. Thread worthy.



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This can also serve as a discussion platform for his summer excursions with Team Lithuania. But mainly, let's talk about his new beard. 










Looking much bigger than last season;


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He seems like he could be really good and really lazy as well. He doesn't seem enthused on defense.

He was a man among boys at the summer league. It is up to him whether it translates.

He could be a great PF.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Its a known fact that beards make a man 50% more handsome


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Tom said:


> He seems like he could be really good and *really lazy as well.* He doesn't seem enthused on defense..


As an avid (almost creepy) follower of Jonas, I have to vehemently disagree. His work ethic is great. 

Can I ask what game(s) you were making this claim based on?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jonas is all hustle, I don't get where the lazy part comes from. Once Jonas figures out how to handle foul trouble he can be our version of Joakim Noah.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Watching the summer league he looked lazy.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry Tom, but do you mean the 2013 Vegas Summer League that awarded him MVP?
Maybe you saw him in the game where he felt off and hence they sat him for the next one. But he certainly didn't win MVP cause he was lazy. And when you see him play against your team next season I'm betting you won't be thinking him lazy anymore .... ;-)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Few images/videos from training...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

In the words of robert deniro...I watched the summer league AND...

I saw things...I saw some things.

I like his game and hope he proves me wrong. He is kind of in between a PF and a C.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Power forward and center isn't really a bad tweener spot to be in. Mostly teams don't want those guys who shoot to much but have point guard size or guys that are too short and stocky for the 4 but too slow for the three. PF/C tweener isn't even really a thing busta.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He looks a little stiff.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

ATLien said:


> He looks a little stiff.


That's what she said.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He will have to try center for the most part on defense if they want to be decent. He is in the top 15 for fouls committed. He has to stay on the floor if he is going to dominate on offense.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

all C's should have beards


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

12 pts, 11 rbs, 2 blks, 2 asts, 2 TO, 3 fouls.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

14pts and 10 rebounds against Sweden.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

JV: 20:00 min. 21 PTS (7/7 2pts 7/9 FT) 8 reb 1 Block 32 EFF


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

JVal badly needs a counter move in the post that doesn't involve him egregiously hooking his man on the baseline drop step. Also, does he have any game at all from the right block? In all these highlight reels, I only see him score on post touches when he's on the left block within 15 feet of the bucket.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> JVal badly needs a counter move in the post that doesn't involve him egregiously hooking his man on the baseline drop step. Also, does he have any game at all from the right block? In all these highlight reels, I only see him score on post touches when he's on the left block within 15 feet of the bucket.


Never actually noticed the left block thing, good eye. Something I'll be paying more attention to this season.

As for the counter move, he seriously needs to hook up with one of the great post scorers and add some weapons. This kid is sooooo close to being an All Star caliber player.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This thread has given me an idea for the regular season. It will keep me plugged into all the teams and give the boards a little coaching insight into one of their young players. I'm going to try and choose two teams a week during the season to watch all their games and profile one of their young players and his development. Interesting project...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas with 23 and 8 in the (exhibition) Championship game.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas over 7 games:

15ppg
9rpg
1.3bpg
2.6TOpg
70%FG (6.7FGA)
67%FT (8.6FTA)
20mpg

Per 30, that's 22.7ppg, 13.5rpg, 1.9bpg, 3.9TOpg


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This isn't the final game, but I missed it from my highlight tracking. It's the game against Russia. I love the intensity.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Finally got his final winning performance..


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas Valanciunas 9pts 7reb 2blk. Lithuania - Italy. Most of his work was done on the right block on the post too - RWE will be happy.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ha at this.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas Valanciunas - 14 PTS (13 min) vs Bosnia and Herzegovina. His all-round game looks really strong in this game, loving the passing out of the post.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

LTU have made it to the final. Jonas had 5 blocks in the semi final.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Final vs. France tomorrow at 21:00 CET for those interested. 

France ousted Spain on the back of Tony Parker and a huge comeback.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

LTU lost by 14 in the final to a very determined Tony Parker and co. 

Jonas only got 11 minutes but had 2 blocked shots in that time. (JV made 15 out of 21 Lithuania blocks during the entire tournament).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I was pulling for Jonas. Still an amazing showing, but would have been nice if he won it.


----------

